# Case 990 - leak in gasket between diff and trans



## cantrma (Sep 6, 2012)

My very late model Case 990 has started leaking over a gallon a day of trans/diff fluid. It leaks more running but a lot even parked. The leak is in the gasket between the transmission and differential housing at about the 5:00 position (looking from the rear). 

I only have the I&T manual for it and it does tell how to split at the rear of the tranmission, although some is a little vague. The thing is, I'm not sure if I need to go through all of that. The hangups appear to be the input line to the hydraulic pump, the drive shaft for the pump, and the engagement mechanism for the diff lock. If I could split them by loosening the bolts just an inch or two, scraping out the old gasket, cutting the outside of the bolt holes in the gasket and splitting it at the top to go around the shafts, with a dab of RTV at that break in the top -- I could save myself several hours. Question is, can I split it an inch or two without upsetting the pump inlet line, pump driveshaft and diff lock mechanism?

I'd rather do this in the winter, is there a really cheap fix that could get me another three or four months when the downtime and my time wouldn't hurt so bad?

Thanks,
Mark


----------

